# D400- Nikon Rumors



## Mach0 (Jun 5, 2012)

Should be interesting 





> I already posted this on PhotoRumors, but since I am still getting emails about it, I have to mention it again.The Japanese magazine CAPA published their annual "predictions" on upcoming cameras from Pentax, Sony, Canon and Nikon. On a full page they describe the D400 as being a 24MP APS-C camera with 9fps and 51 AF points. Again, this is not a leak or any type of reliable source, just the opinion of the editors. You can check their track record from their previous articles on the Nikon D4 and D900, a 24MP D700x camera and this Nikon D95*(their Sony and Pentax predictions were also not very accurate).As far as I am concerned, Nikon may*completely eliminate the high end DX line (D300s) and replace it with a lower end FX camera (D600). They may also further upgrade the D7000 replacement to become the top of the line DX camera. Just like CAPA magazine, this is not a reliable*information, just my opinion. The D5100, D7000 and D300s are all due for replacement this year and I cannot see Nikon releasing three new DX models after the D4 and D800/D800E (and the rumored D600). Something has to go and I think it will be the D300s line.Image via CanonWatchRelated posts:


----------



## Mach0 (Jun 5, 2012)

I know this has been mentioned before in the past but I just got this in my news feed from Nikon rumors on Facebook.


----------



## ZapoTeX (Jun 6, 2012)

This is what I commented on Nikon Rumors:

Theres no way either the D600 or D7000 can replace the D300s.


The top model within Nikons DX range MUST have the Multi-cam 3500 (not 4800, like the D600 and D7000 have) and a burst rate that kicks Canon 7Ds ass.


Whether they call it D7100, D7200 or D400 I couldnt care less.


On the other hand, maybe Nikon is completely giving up on CHEAP action photographers who cant (or dont want to) spend 3,000 USD on a camera (not to mention 6,000 USD). Which might be the case, given that Nikons range of affordable F/4 and F/5.6 telephoto lenses is small and outdated, while Canons is larger and newer.


----------



## dvhughes (Jun 6, 2012)

I have it on good authority the D400 has started production at the Sendai plant in Japan, will be introduced at Photokina in Sept. and ship in Oct.
The D600 is NOT in the pipeline.


----------



## zamanakhan (Jun 6, 2012)

dvhughes said:


> I have it on good authority the D400 has started production at the Sendai plant in Japan, will be introduced at Photokina in Sept. and ship in Oct.
> The D600 is NOT in the pipeline.



umm where exactly does this good authority come from?


----------



## Bukitimah (Jun 13, 2012)

Actually, I feel all these newer models are both good and bad news. Bad news is those with the older models will see their purchase drop in value if they intent to sell them. The newer models are not take so special anyway. The good news are, if you are buying pre-owned to upgrade. This is a good time to do it. Even if you are going for the newer models, I am sure there are stuff that you will enjoy but just has to pay more.


----------



## Markw (Jun 13, 2012)

http://nikonrumors.com/2012/06/13/some-fresh-nikon-d400-rumors.aspx/

Mark


----------



## mjhoward (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks like it'll have a really good AF system (AF up to f/8) but dang those are some tiny 3.8um pixels!


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 13, 2012)

ZapoTeX said:


> This is what I commented on Nikon Rumors:
> 
> There&#8217;s no way either the D600 or D7000 can replace the D300s.
> 
> ...



Well, to kick canon's ass you'd really need to get into D4's fps range which is still possible because one would be FF and one would be crop...


----------



## Sifor (Jun 14, 2012)

dvhughes said:


> The D600 is NOT in the pipeline.



First leaked Nikon D600 images | Nikon Rumors

Sorry, had to


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 14, 2012)

Sadly we dont see the backside.

I really would love to know if the D600 would have a swivel monitor !


----------



## sleist (Jun 14, 2012)

dvhughes said:


> I have it on good authority the D400 has started production at the Sendai plant in Japan, will be introduced at Photokina in Sept. and ship in Oct.
> The D600 is NOT in the pipeline.



Given the fact that all DX bodies are made in Thailand, I would say your credibility is pretty much zero.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jun 14, 2012)

dvhughes said:
			
		

> I have it on good authority the D400 has started production at the Sendai plant in Japan, will be introduced at Photokina in Sept. and ship in Oct.
> The D600 is NOT in the pipeline.



Keep walking, troll.


----------



## Forkie (Jun 14, 2012)

I generally don't care what new cameras have unless I need to buy one which is a rare occurrence indeed.


----------



## morganza (Jun 14, 2012)

Mach0 said:


> I know this has been mentioned before in the past but I just got this in my news feed from Nikon rumors on Facebook.



Haha, me too.


----------

